# Twetch (https://twetch.app/)



## Iwasamwillbe (Dec 9, 2021)

Home - Twetch
					

The decentralized social network where you own your data and earn money for your content.




					twetch.app
				




Twetch is a decentralized Twitter alternative on the blockchain where you can be paid for shitposting.

To be more precise, you can be paid at least 10 cents for each shitpost on Twetch. Twetch users have their own personal Twetch Wallets that store both US dollars and Bitcoin SV (BSV), and they can select different types of wallets (Twetch Wallet, RelayX, HandCash, Money Button, DotWallet) in the Settings Tab of Twetch. They can, of course, send the money stored in their Twetch Wallets to other crypto addresses, "paymails" (I think it means stuff like PayPal), and other Twetch users via their usernumber (each Twetch user has their own specific number assigned to them).

Twetch also has its own market, where you can easily buy, sell, and trade items using Bitcoin SV.

Twetch is still a bit of a work in progress though, as they haven't made enough money for a mobile app yet, although they have made enough money for the ability to mute specific Twetch users and make audio/video calls on Twetch.

What do you guys think? Is this a godsend, or is this yet another mediocre failure like Gab or Parler?


----------



## Distant Ranger (Dec 9, 2021)

We can only dream brothers


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Dec 9, 2021)

If something sounds too good to be true, it is.


----------



## thebigjoel (Dec 9, 2021)

Aside from the whole "getting paid" aspect, isn't this why we have Pleroma & Mastodon?
Edit: This site is terrible, you literally have to pay to get dark mode. Why?


----------



## Blue Screen of Death (Dec 9, 2021)

Just another shitty alternative social media trying to pull people in with crypto. You will never be paid for posting on a social media platform, I see this tanking super fast.


----------



## Least Concern (Dec 9, 2021)

Steem already exists and it's pretty good.


----------



## zero-who (Dec 9, 2021)

Signed up out of curiousity. Here are my thoughts:

Positives:

Only asks for an email address, which is nice.
You can say nigger and you won't get banned.
Neutral:

Upon signing up, you're told that Twetch will never store your password and cannot recover it. They then give you a 12-word "recovery phrase" consisting of random dictionary words, in case you need to recover your account, and tell you to store it in a safe place. This sounds like storing a password with extra steps to me, but what the fuck do I know.
There is no report button.
Negatives:

I'm pretty sure your handle is what order you signed up to use the site - i.e.: if you're the 38325th person to join the site, your handle is @38325. Don't think you can change this.
You can't crop your profile pic from within the website, you'll have to do it in Paint/Photoshop/another image editor. Annoying.
Every interaction is a "micro-payment" in their cryptocurrency, BSV. It costs $0.02 to post/reply, $0.03 to "branch" (reblog), $0.05 to like, and $0.10 to follow. Your first shitpost is on the house, though.
Embedding images into a post is broken, I think. Annoying.
I think you also have to pay more money if you want to upload HD images, which again, is annoying.

You cannot pin Twetches. This would probably cost money anyways.
There is a Flappy Bird clone built into the website that costs $0.25 to play. I wish I was fucking with you. It's called Flappy Taco and I didn't play it because I know the value of a dollar.
You have to _pay them_ to implement quality-of-life features, kind of like that Rick and Morty mobile game where you have to pay for a pause button and BGM and stuff like that, but with real money (or "BSV", technically). They've already done most of them, but haven't implemented a way to block users, do audio/video calls, or a mobile app yet.
Dark Mode costs a dollar.
Tweeting from Twetch costs a dollar.
Advanced Search costs, guess what, a fucking dollar.
To my knowledge, there is no way to earn BSV by watching ads. This is stupid, and they're leaving money on the table.
Doesn't seem like a genuine social network so much as a cryptofag hangout.
If you want to scam your friends, you can invite them and leech 10% of what they pay for (if they pay $1.00 for something, your wallet gets $0.10). Obviously, don't accept any invitations from anyone.
There is a "leaderboard" of the top 5 paypigs (ten if you expand) on the right side of your dashboard. There is no way to turn this off.
Overall thoughts: unbelievably Jewish, almost to the point of parody. You will not make money off this shit. You pay _them _to shitpost, not the other way around. Don't bother.


----------



## Grog (Dec 11, 2021)

>Uses BSV
Is this another Creg Satoj scam?


----------

